# Web Graphics....



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

If any of you are in need of any webgraphics or banner adds iam your guy . I work cheap, hell most of the time I'll trade services for archery equipment to keep my addiction rollin :mg:. I'am not satisfied with any design till you are . If you are interested just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump..*

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump*

ttt


Thepeopleshamer said:


> ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump...*

bump..


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump*

bump....


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*ttt*


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*ttt*


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you get my PM?


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*No sry...*

I never recieved a PM from you sry. Iam very quick on answering Pm's. Send me another one and ill reply as soon as i see it 

Thx
John


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt....


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey everyone,

This guy is a straight shooter and he dose excellent work, I couldn't have asked for anything better, and he is true to his words he works cheap!! heck I think I have just about bought him a new bow by now for all the work he has none for me:darkbeer: 

Be sure to give him a try he is great to work with and he takes his work very seriously and he take criticism very well, if your not happy he's not happy.

Highly recomended.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Any manufactures looking for some web help, this guy is a master. you wont be sorry.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thanks....*

Ty sir it helps to have a great customer .
Plus with that great product of yours it made even that much easier.

Thx yall.
John


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump....*


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

OH YA BABY Now thats a winner, I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*love it*

I love this site


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Come on manufactures this guy is good!! Give him a try, also very easy to with.


----------



## BowTitan (Jan 6, 2009)

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This guy is a straight shooter and he dose excellent work, I couldn't have asked for anything better, and he is true to his words he works cheap!! heck I think I have just about bought him a new bow by now for all the work he has none for me:darkbeer:
> 
> ...


He has done a bunch of graphics for us and continues to do work. I really can't say enough about him. He is true to his word and does really great work. Give him a try you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump...*


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Dennis,

Thats a nice banner John made for you, I like it.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

I am very impressed John does an awesome job I woul dhighly reccomend him to anyone


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*The best...*

You guys are the best . Its easier to do a good job for great people :darkbeer:.


----------



## XFactor Archery (Apr 30, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Got ya *

Answered


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

bump for a great and talented guy


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Latest project...*










Great site here good guy to work with as well.
http://www.fiddleweb.net/


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

great job fiddle will like it.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump..*

Hello everyone a lil afternoon bump never hurts .


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump*



Thepeopleshamer said:


> Hello everyone a lil afternoon bump never hurts .



Bumpity bump bump


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Still here...*

Come on yall I work cheap . And I know some one wants to change the way their website looks.

Thx yall 
John


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump...*

bump...


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Lets do it..*

Come on people iam getting bored. Keep them Pm's comin.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*WoW....*

Dam a week with out a PM . Come on guys lets do some graphics 

John


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> Great site here good guy to work with as well.
> http://www.fiddleweb.net/


Very nice!


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

**

Ty sir. :darkbeer:


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*BUmp*

Bump...


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Websites....*

Iam starting to do Websites as well....

Here is the first one I've done for a local construction company. Its not totally finished but still you will get the jist .

John

www.havanabuilt.atbhost.net


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump...*

Bump....


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Twiddeling my thumbs......*

Come on yall iam getting bored here .


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Still here....*

Iam still here for your web banner and logos yall. Shoot me a PM and lets do some graphics.

John


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

I need a logo, then a banner, but I have no clue what to do.


----------



## RWArchery (Apr 2, 2009)

Thepeopleshamer said:


> Iam starting to do Websites as well....
> 
> Here is the first one I've done for a local construction company. Its not totally finished but still you will get the jist .
> 
> ...


How much for a website?


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thx *

All Pm's answered thx for the intrest guyz keep the hits comin.

John

Latest design for a GREAT guy........


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

post up Macdaddy express..it was more then exspected!

can't wait to see" the Bighead" lol


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Not final...*

Here is what i got so far this one was a pleasent challenge .


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

i'm lovin it..can't wait to see the other one.

TTT


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump...*

Good Mornin yall.. 

Bump...


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Newest client


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump....*

Tinys web banner.....


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Twitter and myspace backgrounds *

I'am doin Twitter and Myspace backgrounds for those interested. $30 for your idea $50 for somthing i make up on my own.

Lets get some goin.

John


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Please...*

Please only serious people Pm me about any Web graphics ive had a few people lately have me put hours of work into a graphic for them and then just up and not pay for it.

So serious people only!

Thx. John

Plus I've reworked my prices.

So shoot me a PM thx for your interest.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Thx..*

Thanks Chase you da man . Good dude right there yall and one SERIOUS bow fisher lol.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Sup yall *

I'am back to trading again yall seems like times are tough everywhere so let me know what you need and we will work somthign out.

John


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump..*

Bump....


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Bump...*

Come on guyz lets do some graphics . And if you ask me how much I charge I'am gonna give you a cash amount but keep in mine ill also do trades. This is like the fleemarket for web graphics here lets do some dealing .

John


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mers Outdoos (Jun 14, 2006)

I am interested in prices - new user so i cannot send private post. Please send me quotes on web graphics and websites.

Thanks
Jake


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

This guy is a rockin dude and does great work, highly recomened and is great to wheel and deal with:darkbeer: Just tooooo cool Good job and keep up the good work.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*Pm sent...*

Sent you a pm Mers either PM me back or just post what you need my friend.

And thx for the kind words Mark . Its makes the work easy when you work for good people.

John


----------



## Mers Outdoos (Jun 14, 2006)

*Prices*

Since i am a newbie - i still cannot send out a private post... I am looking for either web graphics to enhance the website that i have started or a price quote on a new website layout.

Please send me your email so i can send you more details of the content of the site.

Thanks,

Mers


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*My E-mail is....*

Anyone that wants do shoot me an E-mail the address is....

[email protected]

And we can do either or even both to see what you like better my friend. Doin graphics is fun to me that is why I go the extra mile to make people happy with the project we are working on together.

John

And Thank you ALL Very much for considering me to help you with your web graphics.
I get all excited when I see new Pm's from great new folks. Keep em comin.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

bump it up


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

*bump...*

Bump.......


----------

